# Why do they try to drown?



## Kali (Aug 2, 2003)

I have a tri-color scorpion who tries to immerse himself in his water dish.  Some mornings i have to fish him out of the bottom.  I tried adding a little plank of woodto span the bowl so that he could climb in or just drink, but he took it out.  My emperor routinely takes dips in her water dish, and has no problems getting out.  What am i doing wrong?  misting doesn't seem to be enough for the tri-color.

Kristin:?


----------



## jper26 (Aug 2, 2003)

This sounds interesting tri colors usually benefit from moderate humidity. The 2 I have I rarely see them drink but do once in awhile. What kind of subtrate are you using and whats the humidity in the tank?


----------



## Frank (Aug 2, 2003)

From what I heard, when scorps take a bath, it's because they need more humidity. For tricolors, there are Opistophthalmus sp. (tricolors) that require less humidity than others, so just increase a bit, maybe by 10% the humidity, until it stops taking a bath. As for the emp, you should increase the humidity in the 90ish if possible. Emps love high humidity, I nearly had 100% all the time for my emp and she loved that (I think the started eating again because of the 100% humidity (she had ~80% before, when she stopped eating)).

Like alot of people say: misting is almost useless to give humidity, use the underground gravel layer system (shown in the sticky topic about emps) or water the whole substrate.


Frank


----------



## jper26 (Aug 2, 2003)

By you living in Florida you wont have too increase the humidity for a tri color opistophthalmus species the natural humidity is enough down there.


----------



## Kali (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah, i bought him from a local breeder who said not to add much more humidity. i keep my house at 80F and i keep the arachs upstairs in a rather humid room in my townhouse.  the emperor doesn't take baths too often.  both are on a peat/vermiculite mix with hides, water dishes and artificial plants.

kristin


----------



## Reitz (Aug 2, 2003)

I hate to use the 'M' word here, but it is possible that your scorp has a mite problem. I've heard collectors say that a severely infested scorp will submerge in order to kill off the mites. Keep in mind, a scorp can go a day or more fully submerged (though this is not an experiment invitation) without drowning. It also could be that a molt is approaching and it seems to feel that a soaking is in order to loosen the old exo.

Just some thoughts, I don't want to worry you!

Chris


----------



## Kali (Aug 2, 2003)

no worries and no mites, i had managed to consider that.  the molting concept is a good idea, however it is a juvenile.  thanks 

Kristin


----------



## atavuss (Aug 3, 2003)

I have had several small scorpions drown in their water dish, I no longer use a water dish for smaller scorpions instead I give them "cricket water bites".
Ed


----------



## Reitz (Aug 3, 2003)

I can understand babies drowing in a water dish simply because they can't get out--and because their book lungs are so small even a drop of water could potentially cause them to stick together (hydrogen bonding and all that good stuff). But adults, assuming they *can* get out, should do so when they are ready. 

By the way Ed, sorry to hear about your losses,

Chris


----------



## Fausta (Aug 3, 2003)

*Drowning*

Ed,
  Sorry to here a few died. I have a small P. transvaalicus and have a water dish with cotton inside to keep the level down and some traction. I do find him on it once in awhile and it keeps the small crickets from drowning. The cricket water is good also.
Kelly


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 3, 2003)

Ditto to what Ed said except I have found that once they are 3rd instar for most species; that by regulating the enclosure humidity by misting and covering most of the top with either plastic wrap or putting the babies in a deli cup with few holes that they do well...H.arizonensis is a diferent story but for the other babies I have had I have had good luck.  This goes for desert and more humid loving species such as Centruroides...I just mist more or less depending on the sp.

EDIT:  I forgot to add...I usually put bottoms from 2-3 peat seed starter cups with a 1/2" opening for a 'door' for hides.  I keep one cup moist, another moderatley dry and a third(if I use a third cup) dry.  This allows the scorps to choose their comfort level...

See the pic below. I use the lid too but I also hot glued some window screen over the inside of the lid just in case the babies manage to climb the container...though I don't believe they are able to...still don't want take any chances.

John
];')


----------

